# "Holy crap, it's a Space Marine!"



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

So I was playing Dead Space 2 earlier today, because I enjoy being scared out of my mind. Sitting there, aiming my flashlight into dark corners, praying that nothing jumped down behind me from the vents overhead, sweating just a little because of how low on ammo I was...I suddenly thought, "God, I really wish an Ultramarine would just crash through the wall over there and start laying waste to the necromorphs with a boltgun and power claw." 

This of course got me thinking about _other _games, stories and movies where it'd be awesome/hilarious if, out of nowhere, the Imperium suddenly showed up to save the day. If you could pick a movie/game/book/TV show, what would it be? How exactly would it all go down?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

SonOfStan said:


> So I was playing Dead Space 2 earlier today, because I enjoy being scared out of my mind. Sitting there, aiming my flashlight into dark corners, praying that nothing jumped down behind me from the vents overhead, sweating just a little because of how low on ammo I was...I suddenly thought, "God, I really wish an Ultramarine would just crash through the wall over there and start laying waste to the necromorphs with a boltgun and power claw."
> 
> This of course got me thinking about _other _games, stories and movies where it'd be awesome/hilarious if, out of nowhere, the Imperium suddenly showed up to save the day. If you could pick a movie/game/book/TV show, what would it be? How exactly would it all go down?


In the end of Modern Warfare 2, Crimson Fists Dreadnought comes out of nowhere and crushes Shepherd. Best. Ending. Ever.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

no my brother got this game called something like Magjic and it annoyed me so much the Magjic is retarded so i just pray a Dreadnought appears and rips him to pieces :laugh: is would pay to see that


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

During the very last level of Halo: Reach, when you're all surrounded and cut off...a squad of BA Terminators teleports into the middle of it and just butchers the Elites.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

SonOfStan said:


> During the very last level of Halo: Reach, when you're all surrounded and cut off...a squad of BA Terminators teleports into the middle of it and just butchers the Elites.


Fuck the terminators, give me a tac squad and a thunderhawk, I want to get the fuck out of there.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah that would be good that level is so fucking hard of Heroic


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> Fuck the terminators, give me a tac squad and a thunderhawk, I want to get the fuck out of there.


See, I'd see it as just the very beginning of an all out Imperial assault against the Covenant. Scarab vs. Imperator Titan? Not much of a contest I don't think.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Covenant vs. The Imperium of man? Fuck, no contest...

It would be cool in Halo 2 when you see that huge Covenant fleet and High Charity in space if suddenly from nowhere came a fucking Imperial fleet and began ass raping it.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Battle royale. If a squad of termies turned up anywhere in this film i'm pretty sure the japanese military would have their work cut out.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Covenant vs. The Imperium of man? Fuck, no contest...
> 
> It would be cool in Halo 2 when you see that huge Covenant fleet and High Charity in space if suddenly from nowhere came a fucking Imperial fleet and began ass raping it.


Nah, they could probably bloody up the imperial fleet a bit. Covenant ships are fucking ace. Covi supper carriers might be larger than any battle ship the imperium has.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> Nah, they could probably bloody up the imperial fleet a bit. Covenant ships are fucking ace. Covi supper carriers might be larger than any battle ship the imperium has.


I don't know. UNSC forces are able to, on occasion, hold their own against the Covenant. And this is without any type of void shielding, which Imperials have. Remember too, Imperial admirals have been doing this for centuries. That's experiance not even the best Covenant pilot can match. 

Plus, of course...you have Space Marines. They'd board the shit out of a Covenant vessel and tear them a new one.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The UNSC is only ever able to hold their own when they out number the covenant by a substantial margin or the captain performs some brilliant action.... Or both. Covenant basically paint space red with UNSC fleets.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Covi supper carriers might be larger than any battle ship the imperium has.


At 27 kilometers in length, yeah supercarriers are indeed bigger than any Imperial battleship. Assault carriers, on the other hand, are evenly matched with regular Imperial cruisers. (Both coming in at 5 kilometers in length.)

Though I kind of have a hard time believing supercarriers are 27 kilometers long; thats at least 17 miles. Half of that feels believable, but not the current claim.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah but they dont when the elite on are side seen that clip in halo 3

minion elite: sir we are outnumbered 3 to 1 
leader elite: good so then it is a fair fight commence fire 
now what would happen if a space marine came 
minion elite: sir we are outnumbered 3 to 1 
leader elite: good so then it is a fair fight commence fire
space marine: how about i just go and hope something flukey happened and i kill the hole enemy army but die in the process
leader: sure


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is an excellent premise, do we have to make it another halo vs 40k thread?

For mine, whilst it wouldn't improve the movie, i'd laugh my tits off if a squad of marines jumped out at the end of E.T and shot him to high heaven.

_PURGE THE XENOS!!

Elliotttttt........*ack*_


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

darkreever said:


> At 27 kilometers in length, yeah supercarriers are indeed bigger than any Imperial battleship. Assault carriers, on the other hand, are evenly matched with regular Imperial cruisers. (Both coming in at 5 kilometers in length.)
> 
> Though I kind of have a hard time believing supercarriers are 27 kilometers long; thats at least 17 miles. Half of that feels believable, but not the current claim.


Well, considering corvettes can dock inside of the things I could see it being that large.








covi corvette.

However, in general I would think the ships are about the same size or imperial vessels would be larger on average. 

On a side note, I wonder how a covi energy projector would stack up against lances..... probably more effective. Oh well, for a different thread I suppose.



Varakir said:


> This is an excellent premise, do we have to make it another halo vs 40k thread?


It won't, just saying that if the imperial fleet jumped in and went up against the second fleet of homogenous clarity it would be decimated.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Imagine what Star Wars would be like.

Jar Jar: Meesa called Jar Jar Binks. Meesa your- *head explodes violently from bolt round*
Obi-Wan: WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Minizke1*
> In the end of Modern Warfare 2, Crimson Fists Dreadnought comes out of nowhere and crushes Shepherd. Best. Ending. Ever.


Shepard is in Mass effect 2 not Modern warfare


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the inclusion of space marine in any game/movie improves it to almost infinite levels...when the space marine dies a slow painful death after doing sweet bugger all.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Gotta agree with Stella here. Personally I'd love some fluff where Space Marines get in sent in, only for some IG kill team to have go and rescue them, or better yet Sisters and IG, then they can have a laugh afterwards at the expense of the Marines.:laugh::yahoo:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Last mission of SC2, when the map goes "NYDUS WORMS, NYDUS WORMS EVERYWHERE", squads of Celestians armed with Flamers and Meltas come down in a blaze of glory with specially modified (read: every weapon mount has either a Heavy Flamer or a Multi-Melta stuck on it) Valkyries and start mopping up the place right and proper. Sure, Reapers do a great job with some half-decent micro, but thats just not the same as a decisive map-moppin' with scary nuns with flamers.

Or, if its not necessarily Imperials, then I would have been overwhelmed with joy if a Tyranid Hive Fleet started spraying the UED base with Snot Pods filled with 'fexes and 'gaunts and other stompin' chompin' Tyranid goodness in the last Zerg mission of Brood War. Most annoying enemy base to destroy EVER.

EDIT: Oh and what Sullen One said. I'd love to see some artwork with some Sisters and veteran IG laughing at one or two Marines who got stuck on some rooftop they destroyed when their Drop Pod rolled a nasty scatter and they couldn't go down the stairs and there were no functioning elevators...


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

Call me crazy but id love to see a couple squads of marines in the opening scene of Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

King Kong: They find an unknown island, mysteriously walled and ominously silent. They suddenly hear a mighty roar from Kong, so in goes the Eversor. Two days later King Kong's head gets thrown over the wall and the tribesmen are just little piles of mince.

Midnight


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i'd like to see a salamander burst in at the end of 'of mice and men', save lenny and re-name him 'nork deddog'


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

In Jurassic park, If a marine with a thunder hammer jumped out the bushes and started smashing up some dinos, That would be freaking epic!


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

I'd be quiet joyous to seeing some Chaos Space Marine Berserkers in any zombie film.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Ghost Busters! Suddenly a squad of GK Terminators appear and start killing all the ghost with NFW^^


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Terminator - Arnie kills a Space Marine Terminator for copyright infringement.

Dog Soldiers - Space Marines get their heads ripped off by Werewolves in Kilts.

Battlestar Galactica - All the Space Marines get whacked by a Computer Virus with only the Dark Angels surviving because their version of the virus got wiped out for knowing about the Fallen.

Richard III - Space Marines get crushed by a Tank.

The God Emperor of Didcot - Space Marines get hosed down by concentrated tea.


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Oh that reminds me, I'd like to see terminators in Aliens


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Halo: I wouldn't mind seeing the Flood and a Tyranid invasion force fight it out.

Call of Duty: Being turned into a space marine for a little while would be a nice reward for a kill streak.

Jurassic Park: Catachans v Raptors (with the possibility of space marines riding rexes)


TES Morrowind: It would have been nice to play as an inquisitor on a mission to execute the Tribunal for heresy. (I might play through that anyway now)

A Street Fighter-esque fighting game for the various special characters in 40K.

Star Wars: Magnus destroys the deathstar through sheer force of will


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

*Sixth sense re-mastered:*

Cole Sear: I see dead people.

Malcolm Crowe: In your dreams?

[Cole shakes his head no]

Malcolm Crowe: While you're awake?

[Cole nods]

Malcolm Crowe: Dead people like, in graves? In coffins?

Cole Sear: no...usually stuck on the end of my chainsword, hanging out of exploding vehicles, strewn over ruins with bolter rounds in their skulls....


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

Dead rising 1 or 2, get outside and jumping into a land speeder with dual heavy flamers


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Forget Space Marines, just have the Squats show up. The game immediately crashes and the CD no longer functions when you try to turn it back on.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Santaire said:


> Shepard is in Mass effect 2 not Modern warfare


Umm, no, sorry, there's a Shepard in MW2, if you played it and beat it you would have known, lol, he was referring to the end where you threw that knife into Shepards head.


the Shepard your thinking off is completely off, but, he's still there, in a different game.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The Notebook, suddenly I'm interested!


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

the Quake series!
Space marines come and help humantiy defeat the Strogg, then they look up.
Space marines:they followed us!
GDF trooper:what is it?
Space marines:Tyranids.
GDF trooper:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Space marine terminators deep striking into the middle of combat, in defence of humanity, during the battle of Gondor in _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Just imagine the Imperium in Doctor Who...

When the humans were fighting Hath on Messaline for example. Even IG would have beaten those fish people in the numbers they'd be sent in. Tunnel Rats having a use FTW!


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought everyone knew, all media includes the Imperium...Alpha Legion is everywhere


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> Space marine terminators deep striking into the middle of combat, in defence of humanity, during the battle of Gondor in _The Lord of the Rings_.


Oh dear god, yes.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

I wouldn't want marines turning up in beibers movie. That would be too painless for him. Dark eldar turning up however..... :biggrin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Shepard is in Mass effect 2 not Modern warfare


There may be a character with that name in ME2 but there is also a character called Shepard in MW2.
He's the Bastard that betrays TF141 and ends up dead with a knife between the eyes for it.

SGMAlice


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

In transformers, I 'd like to see Megatron start to kill everyone, then look up and see three Imperator Titans bearing down on him.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm gonna have to call modern warfare 2 as well. Just when Ghost gets shot by shephard, i'd love a daemonette to possess him, slice shephards head off with a claw, and then defile his corpse in brutally penetrative ways. I'd laugh.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Alien verse Predetors 

Space marines stumble inspect their planet/hunting grounds. Lets see how the Predetors do against some pissed of Astartes!!


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Just imagine a Terran Marine walking along, killing some Zerg, doing his thing, when suddenly he bumps into another massively armored warrior, one that seems very familiar but is more awesome in every way, armed with a chainsword and bolt pistol.

Terran Marine: "Oh, shit."

If you couldn't tell, I choose Starcraft :biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Just imagine a Terran Marine walking along, killing some Zerg, doing his thing, when suddenly he bumps into another massively armored warrior, one that seems very familiar but is more awesome in every way, armed with a chainsword and bolt pistol.
> 
> Terran Marine: "Oh, shit."
> 
> If you couldn't tell, I choose Starcraft :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> In the end of Modern Warfare 2, Crimson Fists Dreadnought comes out of nowhere and crushes Shepherd. Best. Ending. Ever.


well near the end when shepard's heli is hovering over the waterfall then suddenly a thunderhawk just blows it up...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm I will dare to be a bit different with my juxtaposition of a space marine. I always though it would be entertaining to have a space marine just appear in a jrpg for no damn reason other then to through of the entire feel of the game. I can see it now cut to the final boss fight with all the typical over the top nonsensical posturing, and blam it turns out the boss was killed years ago by a rogue space marine with a cape, and top hat. And you then spend the next 2 hours pointlessly bouncing attacks of his impregnable armor before he disappears in a equally random fashion to never be seen again.

That or have a marine fall into the terminator series, and watch as he scratches his head over why it was so damn hard for the humans there to defeat a bunch of necrons that can't regenerate, of course he had defeated skynet two weeks previous to pondering this.

That or just have a random suit of space marine armor as a unlock in any game....hell even a Nintendo game.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Or, having given it a little more thought, a berzerker showing up in Forest Gump would've been nice:

F.G. - "life is like a box of..."
Ka'Haroth the Slaughterman - "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!"
*Cue blood, screaming and maniacal laughter*


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Never happen, he would just out run him........poor bezerker, mind you he could have always just shot him in the foot to slow him down, but he was so distracted by his burning hate that he plum done forgot still that old woman he left at the bench in front of the bust stop is still there.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

More worryingly, i can imagine the actor playing the 'zerker before filming the scene:
Actor - "what is my inspiration for this scene?"
Director - "You're an insane, merciless, bloody handed killer who's only objective is the aquisition of skulls to appease an unsatisfyable God of death, destruction and bloodshed"
Actor - "So, kind of like Tony Blair then?"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> More worryingly, i can imagine the actor playing the 'zerker before filming the scene:
> Actor - "what is my inspiration for this scene?"
> Director - "You're an insane, merciless, bloody handed killer who's only objective is the aquisition of skulls to appease an unsatisfyable God of death, destruction and bloodshed"
> Actor - "So, kind of like Tony Blair then?"


very funny stuff!


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

*E.T.'s Planet*

When I was younger I went down to Universal in Orlando. Sitting in the line for E.T. the Ride all I could imagine were Drop Pods crashing on to the planet. Death Winds would fall first of course. Gunning down the little boring bastards. Then the tactical squads pore out. 

For some reason I could only see Ultramarines doing this.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

as mentioned earlier in the thread a dreadnought bursting out of a wall like the cool aid man (such as the good ol DoW 2 trailer) would almost always be the funniest way to go about it. 

Something 2d would be great too, like the old bomberman or a marvel v. capcom game. during the middle of the tag team fight a comic looking version of a space marine drops in and opens up a can of whoop ass.

ms. pac-man! haha


----------



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

Star Wars Episode IV. 

Luke is piloting his rebel X-Wing about to torpedo the first Death Star.

Que Marneus Calgar, flies by and punches through the cockpit, smashing Luke in the face with a loud "FOR THE EMPEROR!"

**credit roll, Imperial March**


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

SonOfStan said:


> Imagine what Star Wars would be like.
> 
> Jar Jar: Meesa called Jar Jar Binks. Meesa your- *head explodes violently from bolt round*
> Obi-Wan: WHAT THE FUCK?!





Cocakoala said:


> In Jurassic park, If a marine with a thunder hammer jumped out the bushes and started smashing up some dinos, That would be freaking epic!





DeathKlokk said:


> The Notebook, suddenly I'm interested!





Ellis Dee said:


> Star Wars Episode IV.
> 
> Luke is piloting his rebel X-Wing about to torpedo the first Death Star.
> 
> ...


these are my favorite ones so far :laugh:
I think its great how neither of the two star wars examples have anything to do with the space marines coming out of no where and _saving_ the day.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Shaun of the dead.

Instead of soldiers in the last scene, there's Space marines.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

To be fair space marines have more in common with Darth Vader than they do with Luke Piewalker.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Inception, where someone suddenly dreams of a space marine, who shoots him/her, and (s)he ends up in Limbo.

Fallout new Vegas. NCR just discovered that Caesar's legion got Imperial Custodians.

Cars. (Yeah, the Disney movie, my brother loves it..) The red car is about to win the race, when a Thunderhawk blows him up.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Constantine - The scene when hes trying to exorcise the daemon out of the little girl, when the daemon tries to leap out the body a Grey Knight teleports down, smashes her skull in and then guns down everyone in the room for seeing the daemon... thus keeping their souls safe...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That scene in black hawk down where the chopper goes down and that one dude is kicking ass. I could just imagine two pods coming down with 5 marines each and just ripping shit up.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Bet you yanks wish that'd happened in real life rather than just the film haha!

Lord of the rings, siege of helms deep. Epic space marine interventon led by Gandalf.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Bet you yanks wish that'd happened in real life rather than just the film haha!


Fuck yes, we lost some good people.


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

Damn right we did!
I can picture a squad of Space Wolves in 300 just tearing into those Persian bastards lol


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

"For all I know, you're the space marine!"

"For all *I* know, you're the fuckin' Space marine!"


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

It would have to be Aliens when the Colonial Marines are whinning, and you have Hudson going "Thats it man... Game over man... we're screwed man....!" CUE Deathwing Terminators teleport into the room and move out Space Hulk Style to cleanse the Hab Block. :shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I know not many people like _Halo Wars_ around here, but on the mission where you have to evacuate Arcadia, Mission 5, I think it is, the bit where they show the image of the Spartans fighting off the aliens, I couldn't help imagining there being Space Marines standing there, bringing death to the xenos. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> Constantine - The scene when hes trying to exorcise the daemon out of the little girl, when the daemon tries to leap out the body a Grey Knight teleports down, smashes her skull in and then guns down everyone in the room for seeing the daemon... thus keeping their souls safe...


:laugh: Think you might have trouble trying to sell that particular idea to anyone in the room at the time. But it made me laugh...


----------



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

Alice In Wonderland - Alice drifts into sleep, a chaos induced nightmare turning her to Slaneesh
The Matrix - Neo and Trinity ice everybody in that awesome scene with the pillars at the end, open the elevator and a space marine unloads on them both
Bambi - film begins, exterminatus order ends


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Any movie with Jerry Lewis in it. Just fucking kill him already. Send a DC dreadnought with Edward Scissor hands to give the little bastard a haircut. Annoying little prick.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Superman, he may be the man of steel, but there's only so many bolter rounds you can take to the face


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it would have been funny in the 'Alien' movie, in the scene where you first see the ship coming towards the camera all majestic and big... the camera pans around and zooms out on an imperial battle barge going the opposite direction. And the Alien ship goes 'plink' against it's prow and blows up like nothing.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Randy Jackson: Ya know, dawwwwg, I wasn't really feelin it, ya know? Like I think your song choice shoulda been better, ya know?

J-Lo: But he has soooo much potential, Randy! I mean, I really liked it! You really made it your own!

Space Marine: HERESY! ::shoots American Idol contestant in the face before turning on Ryan Seacrest::


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

In Dante's Inferno when you fight Satan a whole bunch of Grey Knights come in and just say "Lucifer" and he gets sucked back into the warp. But then they see how redundant that was because he just keeps reaperaing so they impale him

The only downside would be this:

Grey Knight : How did you come in here mortal?

Dante : Oh I just-

Grey Knight : HERETIC!!


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would laugh my butt off if a space marine appearer in pokemon and started killing them all calling them xeno heretic


----------

